# Plants for my aviary..



## M.R Drake

Hi all;

I was thinking about having some LIVE plants in my aviary for my finches to enjoy and for some nice looking decoration  I thought I maybe first plant grass on the floor but unfortunately the floore is... " cement or concrete since I don't know the difference" so I was thinking of adding plants with the POTS  it will not look attractive that way I know... So, does anyone have any ideas for plants suitable for an aviary and are suitable in size and not Harmful to the finches?? 
Thanks for the advice!!


----------



## poohdog

Nice idea but doesn't last long...Large leaf plants soon get soiled...small leafed get stripped by the birds in days.
I use fir branches that I replace every few months.

Bushes in pots are best as they can be removed and rested every now and then....but the birds will strip them very quickly.


----------



## suewhite

Love your aviary Pooh is that fir tree branches are they safe?love to put them in mine who nest in that big round nest ball?


----------



## M.R Drake

Pooh dog your aviary looks awesome it's a lot more better than mine!! Looks like I'll stick to plastic or artificial plants or whatever they'r called, what do you think??


----------



## bluegirl

I know bamboo is safe for budgies and cokateils, so probably finches, but I had the same idea as you because they love new experiences but my beautiful potted bamboo turned into a very sorrowful twig like plant in no time. Its still in the aviary atm, but I will be taking it out very shortly. I would not replace with a plant just usual salad offerings.


----------



## Guest

I'd buy some bottle brush bushes, from Oz, and growin pots, and let the seed mix grow around the trunk. the birds love the flowers and also love the hard seed pods, that clump on the branch. If you do get a galah, Smiley's Birds is a site on the internet, that has Oz experts on Oz birds.

I also put in a clump of grass, about 1 foot long, in the aviary, as well, including the roots. Make sure the area isn't sprayed.

The experts also say a raw bone with a little bit of meat and fat be put in the aviary, as well.

I have seen the Eastern and the crimson rosella pick up a small lump of fat, and eat it like an apple, balancing on one leg and using it's tail to lean back against. These are wild birds, pinching the bit of fat from the maggies.


----------



## Petnickety

M.R Drake said:


> Hi all;
> 
> I was thinking about having some LIVE plants in my aviary for my finches to enjoy and for some nice looking decoration  I thought I maybe first plant grass on the floor but unfortunately the floore is... " cement or concrete since I don't know the difference" so I was thinking of adding plants with the POTS  it will not look attractive that way I know... So, does anyone have any ideas for plants suitable for an aviary and are suitable in size and not Harmful to the finches??
> Thanks for the advice!!


Hi MR.D AND ALL. New to forum.

I remember my father giving (chickweed) to canaries. also I am pretty certain (dandelion lion) leaves. I would double check any suggestions.
Have you thought of the plants wild birds use? Gold finches love: Thistle, teasels, hawkweed and comfort.
Fir branches sound a good idea. 
Can you leave the cones on so the birds eat the seeds?


----------



## tsanyuantiaoour

love to put them in mine who nest in that big round nest ball?


----------

